# Safety Gear



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm new at taking my truck on the sand and I have acquired tow straps, jacks, air compressor etc. Is there a recommended or required list of safety gear I should consider? Hope to hit the sand from OBX to IBSP. First trip to start with the Spring Fling and the to OBX in April.

Please let me know about the safety equipment. Thanks, Philly Jack


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Sounds like a good start. I also carry a WELL stocked firstaid kit, 2 pices of 2x10 to put under the jack.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Carry a full sized shovel, multiple air gauges (never know when one's gonna grow legs ) and a couple gallons of distilled water.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

On top of what has already been said, these two links provide good lists:

http://www.njbba.org/equip.htm
http://www.assateagueisland.com/island_info/beach_travel.htm

Keep in mind, places like Assateague require you to have this equipment, so make sure you're covered before going.


----------



## GMinPA (Oct 7, 2005)

The required eq


----------



## GMinPA (Oct 7, 2005)

I'll try this again - 

What you need:
The required equipment that's already been covered.
OSV permits and fishing licenses where required.
Common sense and "respect the beach" attitude
Required medications

Here's a list of what stays in my OSV year-round, other than the items already covered. Weed out what you don't want to haul around. Most can be stowed in storage areas you already have. Others may require a container of some type.

Extra key(s) secured outside the vehicle - PM me for an easily accessible location
Engine coolant
Quart of oil
"Tire Buddy" - Device that deflates a tire to a set PSI
Jumper cables
WD-40
Small assortment of hand tools for quick fixes
Spare fuses (ever have the fuse in the fwd actuating circuit go out? It happens)
ABC rated fire extinguisher - 10# size
Window cleaner & paper towels
Insect repellant
Stinging/biting insect/stinging sea creature treatment - Helps prevent shock
Sun block
Lip balme
Hand Cleaner
Baby powder - shake some on your feet, then wipe it AND the sand off - it works!
Spray bottle with tap water - good to cool down with and spray on a reel/rod when (not if) it gets dunked or lands in the sand
Trash bags
Hat
Blanket
Sweatshirt 
Rain gear
Leather gloves
Spare glasses and spare sunglasses

If you have the room:
Small folding table
Small shade umbrella
Stow-able folding chairs


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

I have one of those air compressor/jumpstarter things. Its good for about a dozen or so jumps and the air compresessor is awesome. The other day I helped a buddy with a flat, he has a big arse pick up and large tires and it was on the rim. The seal wasnt broken, but after about 15 min it was up and ready to go. I also have a tire plug kit and a can of fix a flat (as a last resort), but hey it beats being stuck on the beach. Especially if you have 2 flats. 

I also picked up a hand held cb radio. Even got the extra antena so if I have a problem, and my cell doesnt work, I can call or scream for help. 

A first aid kit.


I also take a spare set of cothes shoes and socks incase one set gets wet/fishy etc.

Good Luck and Enjoy!


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

Window Cleaner and Paper Towels was an excellent suggestion - could have used those last year at the point with the wind blowing that salt spray all over...

One thing I didn't see mentioned that I stow away is two 4' x 15" lengths of carpet to use for traction - just in case. I keep them rolled up under one of the back seats in my Explorer. They come in handy for winter, too.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Buckets


----------



## Amphib (Jan 8, 2008)

A Military E-Tool (folding shovel) is small and comes in a case is also a good to have item doesn't take up a lot of room.


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

*Safety Equipment List*

Thanks for all the input. I think I have a fairly comprehensive list of equipment. Never forget to pack extra trash bags and a bucket or two-thanks Treed.

Essential Equipment:
-First Aid Kit
-Fire Extinguisher
-Air Presure guage or two
-Jack
-Jack Platform
-Shovel
-Tow straps, rope or chain
-Road Flares (or equivalent)
-Spare tire
-Jumper cables (or equivalent)
-Flash light
-TRASH BAGS

Should also have
-Engine coolant
-quart of oil
-WD-40
-Small tool box
-Windshield Cleaner
-Paper towels
-Insect pepellant
-Carpet pieces
-potable water
-DON'T FORGET THE TRASH BAGS
-BUCKETS

Nice to have
-change of clothes
-sun block
-baby powder
-hat
-rain gear

That's about what I came up with based on your input. If I missed anything please let me know. Please remember to take TRASH BAGS and a BUCKET or two.

Thanks for the help, Philly Jack


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

One thing I didn't see mentioned is local tow numbers if applicable. Like Buxton Towing or Jessie on Ocracoke. I met a dude last year around Frisco who also bought a Tracfone because his personal Nextel didn't work. Just something else to think about before you go. A list of numbers including NPS, DMF, and locals who can get you out of a bind. Hopefully that list doesn't need to include a local bondsman.


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Number for towin' would be helpful. I'll leave the bailbondsman to those with more experience in that area. Hell I'll still learning to tie knots. Philly Jack


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I can't believe yall have forgotten one of the most important items 

Cold beer :beer: to say thanks to the guy that pulls ya out


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*No doubt*



Shooter said:


> I can't believe yall have forgotten one of the most important items
> 
> Cold beer :beer: to say thanks to the guy that pulls ya out


Whats up with today's "Towees" shooter?

Most only say thanks everynow and then?

(disclaimer) Shooter has never towed me out.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I really like my jump starter .... jumper cables are only good if there is another vechile to jump from ....... plus my elcheapo jump starter has 12 volt outlets ... charge cellphones, portable DVD players, ...... but I keep cables too ... $40 for a 400 amp model 

GPS ... gotta mark that wonderful hole you just found and also works great to find the ramps late at night .... I have the Garmin ETrax ... cheap but efective ..... $100 

flares also make great fire starters ...... 

wally world has a decent poly tow rope with hooks on both ends 

insect repellant ..... use regualr but also make sure you have some Avon skin so soft .... kinda slows those damn flies down more than anything but nothing totally repels them 

long handle shovel ... to reach way under your truck ..... and dig fire pits.... sand castles, and sand bags to anchor you shelter down with and most important ........ dig latrines ....... 

rope ... I use it to tie my sand bags off with and other uses ...... 

I agree with the windex and towels .....


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Shooter, when ya meet me you'll learn that I'm never out of cold beers and I use them to say hello as well as thank you. Stop over and say "hello" at the MD Spring Fest, you'll see what I mean. Got your message about the other things, sorry to hear that your back is outta whack. Nothin' worse. Hope you're on the mend. Philly Jack


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

Surfchunker, jus where do you think it is OK to dig a latrines?

If you come to Cape Hatteras, keep it in your pants until you get off the beach. It is bad enough that folks won't pick up after their dog. Or just chit in your truck, just not on the beach. This is after all personal responsibility.


----------

